# no tax -car parked up



## Gemstone (9 Aug 2012)

Does any one know if non designated parking in a managed estate (no gates) is considered private parking in relation to motor tax ..ie can a person legally park up their untaxed car taking up a space that is available for common use- most units in the development do not have designated parking and space is at a premium. 
other info that may or may not be relevant:The car owner has the option of parking on designated space in front of the house he is renting, no information on whether the management fee for that unit is paid up to date.
I am aware Management agent has been contacted about this car before and no action was taken. 
tax is out since april , insurance is up next week. car is not in good condition, has been left several time for stretches , this time it has not moved for 6 weeks.


----------



## shesells (9 Aug 2012)

In our development the caretaker puts a sticker on any vehicle deemed to be "abandoned" - this would generally mean that tax and insurance are both out of date or absent. The sticker gives the owner 2 weeks to contact the management agent, after which the car is "removed". I don't know the details of how they are removed or where they are taken but earlier this year we had a spate of people driving in and abandoning cars, blocking spaces, which are also at a premium.

Not sure you can do anything if the car is still insured, maybe it could be moved to the designated space?


----------



## alexandra123 (9 Aug 2012)

I think it is considered as private parking.  You could contact the council and report it as abandoned and see if they will remove it.


----------



## djh (9 Aug 2012)

If the estate has no gates and the parking space is out in the open (not under ground or off the road in front of a house) then I think the Road Traffic Act applies. So if there is no tax/insurance then the Gardai "could" seize it and take it to a pound. 
That said, I don't know how likely that is to happen. You could pop in to the station, and speak to the Comunity Garda for the area or the comunity Garda sargent, and see if they will have a look and at least contact the owner, explain the situation (that it could be seized) and ask them to remove it.

Would be interested in hearing what happens.


----------



## shesells (9 Aug 2012)

alexandra123 said:


> I think it is considered as private parking.  You could contact the council and report it as abandoned and see if they will remove it.



They won't remove a car that has licence plates


----------



## Time (9 Aug 2012)

That is correct.If there are any identifying marks on it and they won't remove.

Draw your own conclusions from that.


----------



## lantus (13 Aug 2012)

above comments are incorrect. The local litter warden has removed several cars from our estate which had plates and everything else intact. Just tax missing. The owner gets a chance to relocate it prior to it being removed.

If its on private property (your own drive or lawn) then it cant be touched. Everywhere else its up for grabs.


----------

